# Clark cy 70 forklift



## fernballan (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi
I  bought an old clark forklift it goes on gasol I have never worked with.I have been searching  for points but can not find any in Sweden.I would also need the distributor as the cams are very worn


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 2, 2020)

petronix makes a retrofit kit for old distributors that converts points/condenser to an electronic pick up.
i have done more than 100 forklift retrofits with these kits
it would eliminate the need for points and condenser and the starting is greatly improved
i found a kit on amazon






						Amazon.com: Pertronix 1168LS Lobe Sensor 6 Cylinder Delco Ignitor: Automotive
					

Buy Pertronix 1168LS Lobe Sensor 6 Cylinder Delco Ignitor: Igniters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




here is the complete kit:









						PerTronix 2161 Ignitor® Delco, 6cyl Electronic Ignition Conversion Kit
					

Electronic Ignition Conversion Kits to replace original mechanical points & troublesome factory ignition. Dependable, maintenance free, and easy to install. Never Replace Points Again. The Original Ignitor is ideal for restorations.




					pertronixbrands.com


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

i love the old flat heads!

if you need a distributor, i'm sure i could find one ans ship parts to you


----------



## fernballan (Jun 3, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> petronix makes a retrofit kit for old distributors that converts points/condenser to an electronic pick up.
> i have done more than 100 forklift retrofits with these kits
> it would eliminate the need for points and condenser and the starting is greatly improved
> i found a kit on amazon
> ...


Thanks i check it


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

it is a delco distributor, if that helps you


----------



## fernballan (Jun 3, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i love the old flat heads!
> 
> if you need a distributor, i'm sure i could find one ans ship parts to you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

1965 Delco Remy Distributor 1110280 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 Chevy 6 cyl Truck  | eBay
					

Delco Remy Distributor, part # 1110280.  4 M 9 date code - I think is December 9,1964.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fernballan (Jun 3, 2020)

That'll be most appreciated


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

the nice thing about the Petronix kit, there is a magnetic ring that goes over the worn lobes of the distributor
you remove the points and condenser, install a mounted plate, install the magnetic ring and set the clearance to the pick up
and re-install the cap and wires


----------



## fernballan (Jun 3, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the nice thing about the Petronix kit, there is a magnetic ring that goes over the worn lobes of the distributor
> you remove the points and condenser, install a mounted plate, install the magnetic ring and set the clearance to the pick up
> and re-install the cap and wires


So i dont need a new distributor?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

fernballan said:


> So i dont need a new distributor?


You may get away without replacing the distributor.


----------



## fernballan (Jun 4, 2020)

Its alive


----------

